# 8 point killed this morning with bow



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm gonna try and post my first picture on this forum with my phone hope it works.!! I got this buck this morning with my bow. He's pretty decent but I have one on camera that is a real man hoping to get him soon!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice CC....rut just starting there? Kinda late for us here this year....some areas in bama are really late aren't they? Still a deer a day there? Used to hunt Alabama late just because of that late rut, that's been 20 yrs or so tho....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice Buck CC...looks like he has a acorn point on the right G3. Hope you get the big one...what do you think Mr. Big will score P&Y?

Regards, Mike


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice CC....rut just starting there? Kinda late for us here this year....some areas in bama are really late aren't they? Still a deer a day there? Used to hunt Alabama late just because of that late rut, that's been 20 yrs or so tho....


I think were still kinda pre-rut. Finding a few scrapes here and there should be gettn it goin here pretty soon though.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Vol said:


> Nice Buck CC...looks like he has a acorn point on the right G3. Hope you get the big one...what do you think Mr. Big will score P&Y?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike,

I would guess he is going to be in the 145ish range? Maybe a little more, it's hard to tell on the camera he has a lot of mass so I think he might could go 150 ish somewhere right in there. We had a huge buck killed two weeks ago about 25 minutes from the farm. I had never seen anything like him in these parts, I will post another thread with a picture it's the only way I can get photo to load. It was in the local paper and all he's pretty nice!


----------

